# Jack - Jack Russell x Shih Tzu - Surrey



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

This is Jack, the Shih Tzu x Jack Russell who is about 2 years old. He is our unexpected arrival who came into rescue recently.

Jack was spotted on a local community page as looking for a home. 
He has had many homes in his two years of life and has certainly had his fair share of moves. We would quite like this to stop now!

Unfortunately Jack was deemed as dangerous due to an incident after he was dropped off by his owner and the new carer felt that she could not cope with his attitude.

Jack was exceptionally frightened and got so wound up that he bit into his own tongue causing his mouth to bleed. 

After a crescendo of screaming and an outright panic attack it was felt that it maybe best to have him put to sleep. 
As we were in the area, we popped in to see him and as thought, couldn't leave him to such a short term future, so agreed to take him in.



Jack has proved himself well and after a few nervy moments in the first 24 hours of being here, is now happy for me to pick him up to give him cuddles and kisses. 
Jack is now a proper little lap dog and is an extremely loyal little boy.

Jack is great with the other dogs. He lives well with them (boys and girls) and walked in like he had always been here. 
He loves his walks and has a fantastic recall. 
He meets other dogs well and although nervy of strangers, chooses to skirt round them and carry on with his walk.

Jack does chase cats and although he wouldn't hurt them we don't feel it fair to frighten resident cats, so we are looking for a home with no resident cats in it.

Jack cannot be homed with children and would like an adult only home.

Jack likes someone at home for the majority of the day, although can be left for short periods of time on his own. He is clean in the home and is not destructive when left.

Jack has been castrated, microchipped, fully vaccinated, wormed and flea treated. He also had a dental on arrival and had to have one of his bottom teeth removed as it was snapped at the gum line.

A homecheck will be carried out and a minimum adoption fee of £150 applies.

Furry Friends Animal Rescue (Surrey) 
Tel:02084071080/07973569371
Email: [email protected]
Website: Furry Friends Animal Rescue


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

He looks amazing 

I'm sure he'll be snapped up quickly!


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

Jack looks a real cutie, well done for saving him.
I hope he finds his forever home soon.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Now in a new home


----------

